# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Centrum Cleopatra (Sneek)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centrum Cleopatra
Kerkgracht 12
Sneek (FR)

Bezoek de website van Centrum Cleopatra

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centrum Cleopatra (Sneek).*

----------

